# trying to color flat white paint



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

my mother in law gave me a five gallon bucket of behr exterior flat white paint after she had the trim on her house painted. there looks to be about 3.5 gal left.i'd like to pain the ceiling in my garage with it, then color the left over paint so i can put some color on the walls. 

i figure i will have about 2-2.5 gallon left when i'm done painting the ceiling. anyone have any suggestions or process on how to color the paint myself?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We've used Liquitex Artist Acrylics successfully. Kinda spendy but it would work. You could ask the local Home Depot if they would tint it for you.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I just read that this is an exterior paint that you want to use on the interior. Not a good idea!

Read this thread.


----------

